# I need your input with Shop heat choice?



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

My shop is set up in our 2 car attached garage. The garage is 400 sq ft with 8 ft ceiling. Insulated walls and ceiling. Due to the configuration of my garage and location of my gas line to the house it would be fairly expensive to run a natural gas line for heat in the garage so I'm looking at electric heaters.

Do any of you folks have any knowledge or experience with the Cadet "Hot One" heater 30amp version http://www.google.com/products/catalog?sourceid=navclient&rlz=1T4GGIH_enUS260US260&q=the+hot+one+heater&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=2592499366584997951&ei=CnI_S_7gCobqMZ_VnbUL&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CBIQ8wIwAg#ps-sellers

or the Dayton G73 30 amp heater? http://www.amazon.com/Dayton-G73-Electric-Garage-Thermostat/dp/B000TK2SWO

For those with electric heaters, have you had a big jump in electric bills when heater is in use?
I would only be using it a few hours in the evenings and most of the time on weekends.
Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Any heater that runs on 220 volts is fairly cheap to run, both you choices are good they set up high and the fan pushes the heat down, I would get a rubber floor on the cement where you work more often.

We used them a lot in substation cubicles but the floor was uninsulated but we had winter boots on.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

How cold does it get in the winter months, I burn mostly wood in the house its a furnace with duct and I have baseboard heaters too and I use them a lot too and my bill did not go up that much, and here it is really cold in the winter months.
The more you use the less we pat per kilowatts.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

I live in south west Washington state, I would say in the winter the temps at night are around 25 to 35 deg F during the day around 35 deg F up to 50s F.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I also use electric heat….at least I did until my heater died. I ,now, am in the market for a new space heater as well. I bought two cheap heaters from HD and they didn't cut it so I am returning those and hoping to buy something a little bigger. I think about 1800 watts should do it (that is what my old one was). Mind you I can't heat it up beyond about 10 degrees C on days like today (-30C) so I kinda don't go into the shop in weather like this…they were forecasting -35 so I guess I caught a break there 

How many watts is the 'Cool One'? The Daytona looks far more substantial.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Mark the Hot One comes in two models. The 4000 watt is a 20 amp and the 5000 watt is the 30 amp version. Here is a better link with all the specs.

http://www.cadetco.com/show_product.php?prodid=1012


----------



## uutank (Jul 6, 2008)

I know your talking about electric heat here but have you consider kerosene? I have a 10×30 shop and a 10,000 btu unit that works great. When I'm spraying I bring the temp up with the kerosene heater, shut it off and maint the temp with one of the electric radiator style heaters.
Something to think about anyway. Good luck
Ray


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the input Ray, I had a kerosene forced air heater but in order to use it I had to open the garage door to get ventilation and that defeats the purpose, and I don't have any windows or entry doors into the garage except the one that goes into the house, plus I don't want to deal with the fumes.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I don´t know what electricity cost at yuor place but have you consitered solarwater heating
when it´s build it´s freebee in running and no extra you have to do

Dennis


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Where I live we don't see the sun much during the winter months, but thanks for the input.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link on the Hot one. The link shows that they sell them at HD…I'll have to drive over and check that out.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

RetiredCoastie its -4 degrees outside and about -6 inside my shop so no woodwork for my just now either

Andy


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Mark try looking on the Internet first, you may be able to beat the price from HD. Let me know how it works out for you if you get the Hot One.

Andy that's too cold for me now, I haven't seen temps that low since I moved from Alaska, BRRR!


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Is there anyway you can run a duct from your furnace to your garage? They are not as big and bulky as they once were.


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

RetiredCoastie - I have the 5000W Hot One in my two car insulated garage and it works great. I got my from Pro Supply Company in Beaverton. Here is the link to the heater on their website. I was able to pick it up at their store, so I didn't have to pay shipping.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Jim that helps with my decision! It was a toss up between the 5000 watt HOT ONE and the 5000 watt Dayton G73 so I'm going with the HOT ONE. The Dayton G73 is $300.00 on line, I found the HOT ONE at A BOYS in Portland Or. for $229.00 no shipping charge. I'm going to get it in a few minutes. I have an electrical inspector coming tomorrow for the upgraded electrical I did in the garage and now it will all be complete with the addition of this heater and the cable TV outlet I ran this morning.

Thanks to everyone that helped with your suggestions. It made the process easier!


----------



## Stewy (Dec 8, 2009)

Here is a suggestion, contact your utility company and give them the size of your building and how it is insulated
They can tell you based on the gas and electric charges which way is cheaper in the long run. You can factor in
your installation costs as well to give you the most economical system for your area.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Well I spent part of Saturday driving around town and found two different 4800 w 240 V heaters for around $100…I think I'll pick up one of these on Monday after work. They are both made in Canada so they should be good for heating up here LOL!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I heat my 14 X 21 shop with two electric heaters. I have a Dimplex 220 heater similar to the Dayton and a 110 Quartz heater from Lee Valley Tools. Yesterday morning when I wanted to work in my shop it was -22 degrees wind chill. I turn both my heaters on about an hour before I go to work. I also have a ceiling fan I put on low to move the heat off the ceiling. When I walked out in the shop it was 65-70 degrees. I usually turn the 220 heater off and am able to maintain that temperature by just running the 110 heater. If I happen to open the big garage door to bring something in, I just turn the 220 heater on for a little while to bring the tempeture back up to where I want it. I have done everything I could think of to insullate my garage. I blew in 25 bags of insullation in the ceiling and walls. I put in a 1 3/4" thick insullated garage door. I put rolled insullation over my two windows and covered them with plywood. I put weather stripping all the way around my two smaller doors going into the shop. As far as cost, it isn't any more expensive than running my AC window unit in the summer. I usually work in my shop 4 to 5 days a week. Good luck.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Jcpilot (Jan 6, 2008)

I added cellulose insulation to the attic and put 2" foil faced foam on the inside of my garage door. I just have an oil filled radiator I got from lowes. Keeps the shop at 68F on Med setting.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

I purchased the Cadet Hot One 5000 watt model and what a great heater. Anyone considering an electric heater for their shop should consider this one. It has a very powerful fan and I can feel heated air blowing from 18 to 20 feet away. After the insulation and drywall gets installed this heater should keep my garage very comfortable during those cold spells.


----------

